# Shimano Brands Top IGFA World Records List



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

*SHIMANO, G. LOOMIS, POWERPRO TAKE #1 HONORS IN
IGFA WORLD RECORD-PRODUCING TACKLE LIST*

LADSON, S.C. – For Immediate Release – 7.26.20 – When it comes to world-record catches, the International Game Fish Association is the worldwide authority. In its just-released 2020 IGFA World Record Game Fishes book, the IGFA recognizes not only the more than 400 all-tackle and line-class records caught in 2019 but also highlights the tackle used by those anglers in those achievements. And when it comes to reels, rods, and saltwater line, Shimano brands took top honors in IGFA’s annual compilation of ‘world record tackle’ used for those world record achievements.

In the freshwater reel category, Shimano ranked first with 63 records set on its reels, while also claiming the top spot on the saltwater reel category record list with its reels being used to set 130 new records. Shimano again ranked first with its rods being used to help set 78 new saltwater records.

G. Loomis continued the first-place rankings for Shimano brands in the new 2019 IGFA world record tackle list with 18 freshwater and 5 saltwater fly records, along with also being ranked fourth in the saltwater rod category. 

As more anglers downsize tackle in the salt due to the use of braided line, PowerPro provides the sixth number-one honor for the Shimano brands with it being used to help catch 30 saltwater records. It was also used for 10 freshwater line records, good enough for a third-place in that records category.

“A record-breaking catch of any freshwater and saltwater fish is always something to celebrate for any angler, and all of us affiliated with Shimano, G. Loomis and PowerPro join the IGFA in offering our congratulations to all those who had 2019 IGFA record catches,” said Trey Epic, product manager for Shimano North American Fishing. “And while an angler’s fishing ability plays a major role in landing that fish, the tackle needs to perform properly or it’s just another fish story. Glad we could do our part to make those stories all have happy endings.”

To learn more about the IGFA and receive access to the 2020 IGFA World Record Game Fishes book, visit - International Game Fish Association. 
*###*


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Zika said:


> *SHIMANO, G. LOOMIS, POWERPRO TAKE #1 HONORS IN
> IGFA WORLD RECORD-PRODUCING TACKLE LIST*
> 
> LADSON, S.C. – For Immediate Release – 7.26.20 – When it comes to world-record catches, the International Game Fish Association is the worldwide authority. In its just-released 2020 IGFA World Record Game Fishes book, the IGFA recognizes not only the more than 400 all-tackle and line-class records caught in 2019 but also highlights the tackle used by those anglers in those achievements. And when it comes to reels, rods, and saltwater line, Shimano brands took top honors in IGFA’s annual compilation of ‘world record tackle’ used for those world record achievements.
> ...


When your good, your good! 🤙


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

Used to be Penn reels walked away with most honors. 
Hell, I'm old enough to remember when Penn Senators were THE reel to have.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Not surprising


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

anzuelo said:


> Used to be Penn reels walked away with most honors.
> Hell, I'm old enough to remember when Penn Senators were THE reel to have.


Long live the senator 113 and 114 along with the 'ole gold Internationals.


----------

